# Rich People Things



## Alex (11/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (11/9/14)

Wow! I like the car the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/9/14)

johan said:


> Wow! I like the car the most.


 
Yeah, that hot tub in the clouds though


----------



## johan (11/9/14)

Alex said:


> Yeah, that hot tub in the clouds though


 
Just a pity its in a city


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

Alex said:


> Yeah, that hot tub in the clouds though


That is awesome! 

I want it all 

they probably have a reo made out of platinum that's covered in diamonds


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/14)

The title should change to extremely rich peoples things!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

hey i never gave you permission to take pics of my house and toys  hahahaha i wish!

.......and the lotto numbers are 08909notinyourlifebuddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

i want rich people things....


----------



## TylerD (12/9/14)

The guy with the nice car can't do gardening. Horrible garden!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (12/9/14)

Is it sad that in think I know what movie they watching lol (AVP )


----------

